# Time for a new Paddle



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Its about time to get a new Paddle, what would you pick?!


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

The best lightest stick you can afford. I got a AT fishstix and Its one of the tops for angling, but being a carbon composite, its not the lightest out there. It passes for durability though. The blades are really scrape resistant against rock and oysters. But im not in that scraping environment much, so i would go full on carbon exotica baby. Maybe Werner or the brand Jim Sammons uses. If you go alot but dont cover alot of miles, your still lugging the paddle around enough to justify the weight/ cost issue.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I'm a fan of Werner all carbon paddles. I have two, 220 length Little Dipper performance paddles for my two kayaks. Since I have small hands, I chose the small diameter shaft instead of the regular diameter shaft and this model weighs 26 ounces. This model can also be feathered in 15 degree increments, right or left from 0-75 degrees.

http://www.wernerpaddles.com/paddles/touring/performance/little_dipper_carbon/

Most of my friends who kayak fish with me are big framed guys and two of them have the larger blade Camano model. 

http://www.wernerpaddles.com/paddles/touring/performance/camano_carbon/

Both of my Little Dippers were bought in 2005 and they're very durable with no blade flutter.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Aquabound paddles are good. I picked one up from P'cola Kayak and Sail. They've got a great selection and range of prices. DO NOT bother with any of the paddles at Academy or Sports Authority, they're way too heavy!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Paddles???? I didn't know they still made them 
Let the flaming begin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Paddles???? I didn't know they still made them
> Let the flaming begin



Haha I said the same thing!

Chase


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Haha I said the same thing!
> 
> Chase


I thought it then said it.........................The H word

Robin


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have a Werner Cyprus bent shaft I am looking to sell.

http://www.wernerpaddles.com/paddles/touring/performance_core/cyprus/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my Aqua Bound Carbon paddle. It weighs nothing and is super stiff. Got it from P'cola Kayak and Sale.


----------

